# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  ظرفیت sql express

## keyone72

سلام به همه
 کسی میدونه اس کیو ال اکسپرس چقدر ظرفیت داره 
اگه یه مثال هم بزنید ممنون میشیم!

----------


## esafb52

سلام طاعات دوستان قبول باشه بستگی به نسخه ای که استفاده میکنی داره 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_Server_Express

----------


## keyone72

فک کنم local db تو ویژوال 2012 از اکسپرس 2010 و  2008 کم ظرفیت تر باشه درسته ؟

----------

